# Best Bank for AD Expats? & Best Mobile phone company for AD?



## wfcp (Jul 8, 2016)

*Bank:* What is your view and experience as to what bank account to open when moving to AD? I did some online research and it seemed that the NBAD has the largest ATM coverage. The closest competitors seemed ADCB or FGB (but since they merge with NBAD would probably just make sense to open NBAD account, I guess). What is your experience with banks?

*Mobile:* Also I was wondering Eitasalat or Du for mobile? Prepaid or postpaid? I looked at the offers, and even I have a lot of experience traveling and living in different countries, the multiple packages and descriptions could hardly be more confusing. I am sure it's pretty simple on the ground. The prices for mobile network and also for internet/TV at home seemed a bit more expensive than in other countries?


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Banks: When I researched a new bank, my main priority was looking for one without minimum balance fees (I'm always broke hahahaha). But seriously, after my research, ADCB was the best option for that. They have clear transaction fees/terms on the website and I also like their online banking interface and the services they provide through it, like easily changing your PIN, opening accounts, fixed deposits, etc. Also it was important for me to add beneficiaries very quickly, without having to wait for confirmation calls for small things like transferring phone credit to other numbers. Their downside may be a smaller network, but seeing as how you have to mostly drive everywhere and most of my payments are online, it was not a deciding factor for me.
NBAD has a larger network like you said, and I do like that they offer prepaid credit cards for those times you want to try an odd website but you're worried about your actual credit card information. Although I just get these from NBAD without having to open an account anyway.
Not sure what your priorities are, but looking through banks' websites always gives me a clear picture of what I want. I hate crappy interfaces and if it's too busy, I won't even bother looking at their products.

Mobile: Just get a prepaid card once you get here, doesn't matter if it's Etisalat or Du. Do NOT sign up for anything long term until you're here and can learn about it. I keep Etisalat cause it's what I always had. All their offers seem GREAT at first, but they always have terms that are not clear. Depending on your spending habits, data needs, etc...you might want to do the math before signing up to a certain package. Sometimes the small ones cost way more than a middle range offer. You can then switch your number to a contract line.
Personally, I have never bought a contract. I still have prepaid and wifi is pretty much everywhere I go (home, work, malls, cafes...). If I'm out in the boondocks, I sign up for a 5AED daily data package if I REALLY need to.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

For the bank go for ADCB and NBAD and for the mobile connection, only Etisalat as Du coverage is real bad.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I initially banked with HSBC but they were terrible and kept making errors. Switched to NBAD which is a lot better. Their online banking (browser or mobile) is good, so I can avoid phone banking(which generally speaking I dislike no matter what bank in whatever country). I had an account with ADCB for a few years. But I didn't find their branch network as convenient so when I was streamlining to one UAE bank then I plumped for NBAD.


----------

